# Tavernier 17....Looks like I'm on deck....



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Coming to the Apollo Beach area soon. Hit me up if you want to take a spin!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Anyone have one yet?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's going to be one find boat ⛵ keep the picture coming


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

eightwt said:


> Anyone have one yet?


Tjfishon has one and a video on here somewhere


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Fished in Vero today...had to stop by the shop afterwards to check on the Tavernier 17. Also saw the new Ankona Advent....


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man I want to see one of these made with a filler arm. It kind of reminds me of a panga in a lot of ways...sweet design


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

eightwt said:


> Anyone have one yet?


I've had one since February. I'm in Palm Harbor and I've demo'd it for a few people already and happy to demo it for anyone considering one. PM me for contact info.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

So I picked this up on the side of the road on the way back from the Keys yesterday.....

It will be available for demo rides this Saturday at the Ankona demo day at Little Harbors in Ruskin, FL.

#ankonaboats #saltmarshskiffs #tavernierskiffcompany #tavernier17 #shadowcastcharters #ankonasalesrepresentative #mercuryoutboards #powerpole #powerpolemicro #minnkota #skifflife #polingskiff #familyskiff


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

More pics.....


----------

